# Should i mount it ?



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi all,

as a newbie (does that status still apply ?) i'm curious, should i mount my portafilter at night or will the rubber get manky ?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Personally leave mine unmounted (also have softer cafelat group seals) overnight and put them in when turn on machine in the morning but only loosely or just

Hope of help

John


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Similar to John: when I had my E61 machine which took 45 min to get up to temp, I used to leave the portafilter loosely mounted on the PF overnight so it gets hot to the same temperature of the group as the machine turns itself on via a timer and gets hot.

these days, with a machine which takes 17 minutes to be ready to brew from cold, I don't do that anymore, and just leave it loosely mounted when I turn the machine on.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I leave mine in overnight, firmly but not tightly sealed. That's one less thing for me to worry about In the morning, when I stumble into the kitchen to find both group and portafilter ready to go (the machine having been switched on through a timer a couple of hours earlier).


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I leave it off until I turn it on then mount it but not as tight as the operating position.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Which lever machine do you have?


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

I leave my portafilter loosely fitted (ie touching the pf gasket but not fully locked. A light tap of the finger will slightly move it) in every single machine I use. I take out the pf after my last shot pulled for the day and rinse out and letting it dry before popping it back loosely into the group.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Which lever machine do you have?


 I don't have a lever - yet but I reckon the same principle applies with what you do with the portafilter lever or not.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> Which lever machine do you have?


 Londinium 😀 ...i "tagged" the word lol.

So from the above it's looking roughly 50/50....i thought it would have been more one sided with a an attached reason for the one-sidedness if you get my gist.

Thanks to all who have come up with what they do/recommend.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mount away.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Leave it in when heating up, otherwise remove it


----------

